# Cop impersonator on Facebook



## rollergirl (10 mo ago)

Some guy posted a picture of a car for sale on the Facebook marketplace. I contacted the owner and sent an $800 deposit to hold the car. The owner agreed he would take the $800 and That he would drive it to my home due to me having Covid. He then contacted me and wanted more money but failed to tell me he crashed the car. I asked for my money back. He said for me to check Western union on certain dates to get my money back. When I asked for my money back he became angry because I told him this was a scam. That's when he said, " I'm a cop". I got an email today saying he is keeping all of my money and that he salvaged the original car that I paid $800 for. I'm at a loss for words on his behavior and how he used the internet to scam me out of $800. How do I report this guy and his wife? How can a cop do this to an innocent person? I just wanted to buy a car and now he is claiming to keep my money. This guy is claiming to live in East boston. I tried to contact the police but no one called me back.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

You having COVID may complicate things, But filing a complaint in person with your local PD may get the ball rolling.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Screenshot and report to your local PD. Next time be smarter and don't send strangers money. Western Union is ALWAYS a scam. The car may not exist.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Classic scam. Your money is long gone.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What’s Covid? It’s not midterm elections yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone inquired as to whether the guy was wearing his hat (cover?) during the transaction?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He’s not a cop.
Its fraud.
Its actually a Federal Offense as he used the internet to rip you off.
If he identified an agency, contact them and report it.
File a report, contact your DA Fraud Unit, contact FB. 

Lesson learned,


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

rollergirl said:


> Some guy posted a picture of a car for sale on the Facebook marketplace. I contacted the owner and sent an $800 deposit to hold the car. The owner agreed he would take the $800 and That he would drive it to my home due to me having Covid. He then contacted me and wanted more money but failed to tell me he crashed the car. I asked for my money back. He said for me to check Western union on certain dates to get my money back. When I asked for my money back he became angry because I told him this was a scam. That's when he said, " I'm a cop". I got an email today saying he is keeping all of my money and that he salvaged the original car that I paid $800 for. I'm at a loss for words on his behavior and how he used the internet to scam me out of $800. How do I report this guy and his wife? How can a cop do this to an innocent person? I just wanted to buy a car and now he is claiming to keep my money. This guy is claiming to live in East boston. I tried to contact the police but no one called me back.


Do you have the guys cell phone number or name?


----------

